# Diagrama Fasorial



## Dianita_D (Abr 6, 2008)

Hola: 
Nececito ayuda con al gunos problemas de circuitos electricos...

este es una que no puedo resolver correctamente..

Un ciruito serie de tres elementos contiene una bobina de autoinduccion L= 0.02. La tension aplicada y la intensidad de corriente resultante se muetra en el diagrama fasorial. Sabiendo que w= 500 radianes / segundo. Determinar los otros dos elementos del circuito.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 6, 2008)

- Reactancia de la bobina Xl = 500*0.02 = 10 ohms
- Impedancia total de la serie  Z = V/I = 250/7.91  @ 71.5°   (180° - 45° - 63.5° )
                                                Z ~= 10 + j 30  ohms

- La parte real de la impedancia corresponde a una R de 10ohms
 y la imaginaria, al ser mayor que la reactancia de la bobina significa que tenes en serie otra bobina de reactancia 20 ohms --> L2 = 20/500 = 0.04 H

- Si la parte imaginaria hubiera sido menor que la reactancia de la bobina, entonces el otro elemento hubiera sido un capacitor.


PD. No repitas el mensaje en diferentes hilos.


----------

